# He love's the Lasagna



## dmarcus (Jun 24, 2011)

I decided to make Vegas a special tort Lasagna today, normally he only get's Mazuri and Timothy Hay. 

This one has a top layer of Mazuri then the next layer is a mixture of Cactus and Bok Choy blended in the food processor, then the next layer is the new red stuff, "Tejas won't eat it unless it's mixed with Mazuri so I am giving it to Vegas" then the last layer is Timothy hay.

Only took him a few minutes to eat it and after he was done he found a shady spot and went to sleep.
































This last picture is a cactus we bought from the grocery store and we laid it flat in the pot and it has started putting out a new cactus pad..






Thanks for looking..


----------



## Fernando (Jun 24, 2011)

Very cool D'marcus! Vegas looks like he really enjoys his treat!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 24, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Very cool D'marcus! Vegas looks like he really enjoys his treat!



Yes he does and he always finishes it, doesnt leave much for the ant's..


----------



## Cameron (Jun 24, 2011)

that's a lot of food! Mr T won't eat that much mazuri in one sitting at all. that's pretty cool.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 24, 2011)

Cameron said:


> that's a lot of food! Mr T won't eat that much mazuri in one sitting at all. that's pretty cool.



I have made it bigger before minus the new red sticks and he finished it. If it's something he likes he eats it all.


----------



## October (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! It almost looks human-edible!


----------



## ascott (Jun 24, 2011)

i love when they are eating and their little tongue is out....so cute


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 24, 2011)

October said:


> Wow! It almost looks human-edible!



That cactus and bok choy mixed together didn't smell so great to me, lol..



ascott said:


> i love when they are eating and their little tongue is out....so cute



It crazy how sticky there tongue's are..


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome... almost looks delicious.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 24, 2011)

Its a small change on Dean's Tort Lasagna, but Vegas really get's after it when ever he gets it..


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 24, 2011)

Yum! I also planted some cactus that I bought.. first few weeks or so nothing was happening. I did put it in pretty soon after I got it in the mail so maybe the root area wasn't ready or whatever the case. Anyhow last week a sprout came out! Its been a few days and that sprout is now the size of a quarter.. growing fast it seems!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 27, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Yum! I also planted some cactus that I bought.. first few weeks or so nothing was happening. I did put it in pretty soon after I got it in the mail so maybe the root area wasn't ready or whatever the case. Anyhow last week a sprout came out! Its been a few days and that sprout is now the size of a quarter.. growing fast it seems!



Yea sometimes it takes some time for roots to get established, but once it starts producing new growth, things are very good. I get excited every time a get a new pad sprouting...


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 27, 2011)

HES LOOK VERY HAPPY WITH HIS FOOD. LOVE THE TONGUE.CUTE!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 27, 2011)

momo said:


> HES LOOK VERY HAPPY WITH HIS FOOD. LOVE THE TONGUE.CUTE!



He enjoy's it every time he gets it..


----------



## Neal (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I want to have some of that lasagna. It looks delicious.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 27, 2011)

Neal said:


> I think I want to have some of that lasagna. It looks delicious.



If you can get past the hay in there it might be tasty...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 12, 2011)

I ave been wanting to make a version of that for Boulder, i think I will right now


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 12, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> I ave been wanting to make a version of that for Boulder, i think I will right now



I use all the stuff he likes to eat and he goes nuts over it..let me know what boulder thinks of the one you make..


----------

